# ritchey break-away cross (SPAM)



## fosbibr (Aug 29, 2005)

All,

I'm looking for ritchey break away cross. preferablly 58cm, could go with a 56 if necessary.

just looking for the frame and fork and case. 

If anyone has a line on one or knows a good deal, please let me know.

thanks


----------

